# I've had my baby



## little*red

hey all,
Sorry I havent been on in ages! Just wanted to let you all know that i had my baby and it was another little girly. We named her Lois Dale Gellatly. She was born on 5th April (only 6 days after Evies first birthday!) and weighed a tiny little 6lb 4oz, she looks really like Evie when she was a baby but smaller.
I had quite a hard labour (14 hours) as she got a little bit stuck so it was a bit different from Evies labour (6 hours) but i still managed it with only gas& air and some diamorphine.
It's great having both of them so close in age as Evie hasn't batted an eyelid that there is a new baby in the house, so no jealousy or clingy baby. Plus she loves stroking her little sisters head and laughing at the buttons on her sleepsuits!

here are some pictures of Lois
https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/thegellatlys/8e2d5eb5.jpg
https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/thegellatlys/fb80fe05.jpg

and a few of Evie to show you all how big she has got:
https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/thegellatlys/765675a7.jpg
https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/thegellatlys/8abf25bb.jpg


----------



## Uvlollypop

they are both so beautiful!! i bet your one proud mummy congrats :)


----------



## Suz

:hug: Congrats Hun!!!!!


----------



## anita665

Awwww, congratulations!


----------



## miel

congratulations!! both beautiful:)


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations on your baby daughter they are both so beautiful xx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!!


----------



## kookie

congrats shes beautiful


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats, she is gorgeous!


----------



## loopylew

they are both gorgeous, you must be so proud xx


----------



## Jules

Congrats, I love her little hat on the second picture!


----------



## nikky0907

You have beautiful babies!Congratulations!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats on your baby girl xXx


----------



## loubieloulou

ahhh she is so cute, congratulations. glad evie is enjoying the big sister role xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

They are both beautiful - congratulations! xx


----------



## xxrosetylerxx

hi i am new n congratualations by the way.

i am 14 n i am due on the 4th if may veyr soon i no.

shall i ahve a homebirth cos i wanna se wat it is like??

scribble bak


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is Beautiful xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Your girls are absolutely beautiful :hug:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww! you must be so proud. Congrats!


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations, just adorable little girls. xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!


----------



## LaDY

awwwwwwww they are so beautiful xx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww sweet congrats


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun she is beautiful love the hat on the second pic.


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations and both of them are so cute


----------



## Capuru

:hi: Hello!!! congrats on the new baby^-^ they are both beauties!!!


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations..they're both beatutiful.


----------



## Lauz_1601

an absolute beauty, congraultaions and well done, and happy belated 1st birthday to Evie xxxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Both beautiful girls, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## xJG30

Awww she's lovely, congrats :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

very beautiful xxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww she is gorgeous.


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations she is beautiful 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xarlenex

Both your girls are beautiful, congrats! xx


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! She is Gorgeous! x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats - what beautiful girls


----------



## sweetsammi

Congratulations on the birth of little Lois she looks absolubtly lovely! x


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## cheeky_carrie

https://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/thegellatlys/fb80fe05.jpg

that pic is stunning I LOVE THAT HAT :D


both your girls are gorgeous & i love their names :D xx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## charberlolfie

Congratulations x


----------

